# Egyptian magic!



## JJ84 (Jan 10, 2006)

Has anyone tried egyptian magic? I saw it on HqHair.com, and apparantly its really good. But I thought I would ask here before I spend money on it, and see if anyone has used it!!

Thanks angels! :icon_chee

http://www.hqhair.com/code/products.asp?PageID=129&amp;SectionID=&amp;FeaturedID=4069 &amp;FeaturedProduct=5432&amp;pID=1


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've used it and yes, it does what it says. It's a cureall! It can be found in healthfood stores.


----------



## JJ84 (Jan 11, 2006)

Well I've ordered it and it should arrive withing the next few days! I will definately let you know what its like!!


----------



## divadee62 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have Egpytian Magic and I love it! I've used it on burns, cuts, razor bumps, dab some on my lips at nite and it works wonders on my sometimes cracked elbows! A little of it goes along way. I've had my 1 jar for ages and still haven't put a dent in it!


----------



## Leony (Jan 11, 2006)

Interesting!

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## JJ84 (Jan 11, 2006)

yeah it can be use as a hair treatment and pomade too, and for softening cuticles, seems to do everything! cant wait till it arrives! hehe


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks...I might want to try this also..please let us know what you think afterwards!!! Sounds Good! Yeah!


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 13, 2006)

Does it work for sunburn / facial irritations / acne?


----------



## JJ84 (Jan 13, 2006)

yup, yup and yup! I got the jar this morning but havent tried it yet cos im doing the 8 a day challenge and want to see how that goes, but the list of stuff you can use it for goes on and on


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm sooooooo going to have to buy this now. Its hard to make me want something, but this looks great. One question though.. if you're allergic to bee stings, and pollen, is this going to give me hives? I'm not deathly allergic, but I used to take allergy shots with both of those things in it. Also.. does it feel shiny and sticky like actual honey on the skin or does the other things in it make it absorb better? I tried a honey mask once and it was hard to wash off, lol. Please tell me what its like, and if it rubs in and looks gross and how it works, because my finger is on the BUY button. Major lemming!!!! My skin is always red and irritated. Where did you get it btw?


----------



## JJ84 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hmmm well seeing as the product itself actually has bee pollen in it, you might want to give it a miss.

The texture isnt sticky, its more like vaseline than anything but its much harder in the tub, at first it seems quite greasy actually but i tried it on my hand and it absorbed really nicely. I got it on www.hqhair.com but there is a site for egyptian magic somewhere which has american stockists on I think. The site is soo cheesy and almost put me off buying it to be honest! I'll try and find it for you


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 13, 2006)

Hmmm. It sounds sooo good, I'm really wanting to try it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least its not sicky! I have tried a cream in the past that seemed to be oily but then absorbed really quickly and was quite nice, so I'm hoping its like that. When you use it on your face will you please let us know if it calmed down irritation /what it felt like / did.. if you liked it or not? I'm on the edge of my seat, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been thinkin gabout doing the water thing too, I don't hardly drink any water.. does it really help with peoples complexions?


----------



## JJ84 (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.egyptianmagic.com/ here you go LaurieAnne


----------



## Chipidy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh, I just read in InStyle that Virginia Madsen uses it on everything--hair, face, hands, body. I've never used it so I'm sorry I can't give you any firsthand info!


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Here* is another thread on Egyptian Magic.

I am going to close this thread but please feel free to post in the above thread.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry to bump this.

I wonder what so special about this cream.

It cost nearly $89 USD here in Japan. I wanted to try it but it's so expensive here.

_PS. Kim I've merged the thread sweetie._


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for merging the threads Leony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow $89 USD is so expensive! In there any chance you can get a sample Leony to see if you like it before taking the plunge?


----------



## Leony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, It's tooo expensive here!

I don't know if I could get the sample for the product, but I'll check on Ebay for other alternative prices.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 6, 2006)

If Madonna uses it, then I'm in! LOL! j/k! I'd love to know more about this too. I'm also allergic to bees, but I've never had a problem using Burt's Bees Lip Balms, or various other products with beeswax. Would this be different maybe??


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks for the info! i wanna try this now!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 18, 2006)

Definitely want to try


----------



## Miss World (Dec 18, 2006)

Seems great! a friend of mine actually told me about it couple of months.. she got it from the UK, but didn't really use it so I wasn't sure if it worked or not, and totaly forgot about it.. I might actually get and use it for my baby brother.. he has this dry patches on his tummy and legs, I hope this works for him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lynnda (Dec 19, 2006)

Are you still liking this product?


----------



## ahyee (Dec 19, 2006)

ah now i want!

so JJ.... how are u finding it??


----------



## HelloGorgeous (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi everyone!!

I was just wondering if anyone is using Egyptian Magic all purpose cream?????

I started using EM about a week ago, and so far im liking it. It makes my skin feel super moisturized, and nourished. I slather it on at night, while my skin is still wet, and in the morning i just use a TINY bit because it is quite oily.

Im mainly using EM to try to get rid of my red marks, and ofcoure to try to prevent any new break outs from poppin up! Before usng EM i was using ACNEFREE bp, which was extremely good at controlling my breakouts but it was SO drying, and ithink i was getting premature wrinkles around my eye!!

Anyways!! I'd love to hear others experience with this!!

:glasses:


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2009)

It sounds interesting, glad it's working for you !


----------



## HelloGorgeous (Apr 19, 2009)

awh thanks!!!! i was googling egyptian cream and message boards, but i could only find one! Im surprised that theres so little about this on forums but it has such good reviews on makeupalley!


----------



## Milah (Apr 22, 2009)

i like egyptian magic. i used to use it years ago when it was $25. now its too expensive


----------



## ladykingel (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone...this is a GREAT cream..i have been using it for years and love it so much that i started to use it on patients(for moderate burns) and they love it too. if you contact me via messenger, i can tell you a source for it that is free shipping and lowest price.

You may also use this on children; one of my patients uses it on her infants diaper rash. it is the bee propolis that heals it and our faces and bodies. it smells a tiny bit like olive oil...but not strong...but it does not have a sweet smell. you only use a teeny tiny bit of this cream.

I have lots and lots of people email me about it as it really does help to clear skin and is a superior skin softener. please feel free to contact me via messenger if you have questions as I will be happy to help you learn about it.

best to all...


----------



## ladykingel (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all---I have been using this cream for many years and also used it on my child when he was a baby for diaper rash. i know a great place to get it but can't post links as yet. just message me and i will be pleased to help you. i use this cream on burn patients who have moderate burns and also with patients who have acne and also for those with dry skin patches...it is really wonderful. i use it every night. you only use a tiny,tiny bit as it goes a long way.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 12, 2009)

There is quite a bit of info regarding this and actually some crazy celebrity endorsements. Here is their main site: Egyptian Magic.


----------

